
Don’t Listen to Those Who Think Coding Is the Only Way to Go - sarthakgh
https://medium.com/@sarharibhakti/don-t-listen-to-those-who-think-coding-is-the-only-way-to-go-f9a381d4f5a0
======
humbleMouse
You can definately make money and accomplish things in the tech biz without
knowing "how to code". However, if you just put in a little time it's not that
hard to learn web programming and common code structures/practices.

Unless you're doing embedded systems or performance oriented c, coding is
really not that hard.

